# The difference between compact fluorescent and T5HO



## bgzbgz (Jul 30, 2007)

I would say t5 distributes light more evenly, make less heat, and have better reflectors. But power compact usually cost less as far as the fixture itself and the bulbs too. Both will get the job done.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

bgzbgz said:


> I would say t5 distributes light more evenly, make less heat, and have better reflectors. But power compact usually cost less as far as the fixture itself and the bulbs too. Both will get the job done.


i beg to differ. i use 108wt of T5HO now, instead of the 390wt of CF that I used to have, and I've gotten way better results. The T5ho 2x54wt was about $130 vs 4x65wt CF at about $230


----------



## TLH (Apr 20, 2008)

Straight strip and a reflector means more light in to the tank than using cf's where the 2 strips close together get in eachothers way. Even with a good reflector on cf's one tube is always robbing light from the other that should be going in the tank instead. Hence the reason you need more watts than straight t5's.

Atleast thats the way I see it.:confused1:


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I just switched to T5 from PC on my 75. I can say 2X54W T5HO is pretty close to 4X65 PC. I bought the 4X54W fixture and all I can say is "WOW!" I have mine set on timers and "noon burst" is all I need from the second set of bulbs. I just set it up last Tuesday so I haven't had time to make significant observations but it is much brighter and the light (to me) seems to be distributed much better. I just ordered a 2X39W 36" T5HO fixture for one of my 40 breeders. I can't wait to see how it does.


----------



## hokuryu (Jan 6, 2009)

This close to deciding on a Catalina 2 x 24W T5HO for my 20 - today's additions of L. repens (back left), Proserpinaca palustris (to the right of the L. glandulosa), R. 'colorata' (embedded in the L. aromatica, back right), plus all the foreground plants I hope to grow in - parva to finally do something, moneywort (front middle-left), R. vietnam (front right), well, despite my best efforts with the PC65, including dropping it to within 3" of the top, I still don't know if I have enough light - in part, because it seems today's additions really darkened the background penetration:










I also don't feel like dropping another $100. I've got CO2 coming in very fast, about as much as I can get without harming the fish, and get pearling. 

Anyone have any experience with these background plants, feel I am still fine with the PC65? (Asked, in part, because of issues with leaf drop and "blanching" on the L. glandulosa - but this was before dropping the light lower).


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

if you can afford the switch, go t5ho. a decent fixture with a good reflector (catalina is one) will be like night and day. it was for me. i went from 2x65w cfl to 4x24w t5ho (catalina fixture) and its very noticable. i have 2 30g breeders side by side in my office and even after i put in new cfl bulbs, the t5ho is noticably brighter (though i admit its partially due to the superior reflectors in the CA). i am swapping all of my remaining cfl fixtures to t5ho. t5's also last alot longer than cfl and the pricing is actually pretty comparable to cfl now online. the bulbs in my tek are going on 3.5 years and while they have dimmed a bit, plant growth is not an issue. i have had the replacement bulbs sitting in storage for a year, but dont plan on changing them till they burn out. if you factor in bulb life, t5ho are actually cheaper than cfl's.


----------



## hokuryu (Jan 6, 2009)

dhavoc said:


> if you can afford the switch, go t5ho. a decent fixture with a good reflector (catalina is one) will be like night and day. it was for me. i went from 2x65w cfl to 4x24w t5ho (catalina fixture) and its very noticable. i have 2 30g breeders side by side in my office and even after i put in new cfl bulbs, the t5ho is noticably brighter (though i admit its partially due to the superior reflectors in the CA). i am swapping all of my remaining cfl fixtures to t5ho. t5's also last alot longer than cfl and the pricing is actually pretty comparable to cfl now online. the bulbs in my tek are going on 3.5 years and while they have dimmed a bit, plant growth is not an issue. i have had the replacement bulbs sitting in storage for a year, but dont plan on changing them till they burn out. if you factor in bulb life, t5ho are actually cheaper than cfl's.


OK, thanks. Convinced. Just bought the Catalina 2 x 24W, 6500K bulbs. I would also like to experiment down the road with different spectra.


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

CF is basically a t5 tube folded over. Given this the restrike created by the tubes reflecting each others light make the CF less efficient given both bulbs have an equally efficient reflector.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

hokuryu said:


> OK, thanks. Convinced. Just bought the Catalina 2 x 24W, 6500K bulbs. I would also like to experiment down the road with different spectra.


i like a combo of 6700 and 10k. but i personally prefer the whitish/blue versus yellow/pink. i have tried both the geisemann and hagen pink grow bulbs and IMO i dont care for them. but some prefer that color, so google and see different bulb combos yourself first before buying.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

daFrimpster said:


> CF is basically a t5 tube folded over. Given this the restrike created by the tubes reflecting each others light make the CF less efficient given both bulbs have an equally efficient reflector.


Physically, the PC bulb has close to the same diameter as the T5 bulb, so they do seem to just be folded T5 bulbs. But, actually, there are other differences. T5HO bulbs are overdriven compared to PC bulbs, using a programmed start provided by their ballasts to let them start without damaging them. I don't know for sure, but I think that accounts for the very high brightness of T5HO bulbs. I do know for sure that T5 lights made for kitchen use do not produce noticeably brighter light than T8 bulbs, and, of course, they are much cheaper than the T5HO fixtures sold for aquarium use.


----------

